# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated قسم تحديثات السبورت اليومية daily firmware update  تحديثات السبورت يوم 20/10/2012

## yassin55

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
تحديثات السبورت 20/10/2012   وكما وعدناكم بتحديثات جديدة وبفلاشات حصرية  دائمة بفضل الله تعالى * Nokia* *Arabic*  *300_rm-781_V7.57_ar* *300_rm-781_V7.57_ar*  *309_rm-843_V5.80_ar* *309_rm-843_V5.80_ar*  *C3-01_rm-776_v7.48_ar* *C3-01_rm-776_v7.48_ar*  * 311_ rm-714_v3.81_AR* * 311_ rm-714_v3.81_AR*  * C2-05_RM-724_V8.79_AR* * C2-05_RM-724_V8.79_AR*  * X2-02_rm-694_v11.84_AR* * X2-02_rm-694_v11.84_AR*  *C2-02_C2-07.rm-692_v7.63_AR* *C2-02_C2-07.rm-692_v7.63_AR*  *e7-00_rm-626_v111.40.1511_AR* *e7-00_rm-626_v111.40.1511_AR*  *C7-00s_RM-749_V111.40.1511_AR* *C7-00s_RM-749_V111.40.1511_AR*  *C7-00_rm-675_v111.40.1511_ar* *C7-00_rm-675_v111.40.1511_ar*  *c6-01_RM-718_V111.40.1511-AR* *c6-01_RM-718_V111.40.1511-AR*  *X7-00_rm-707_v111.040.1511_ar* *X7-00_rm-707_v111.040.1511_ar*  *C5-06 rm-816 _v23.6.015_AR*  *C5-06 rm-816 _v23.6.015_AR*  *C2-03__C2-06__C2-08.RM-702.v7.63.AR* *C2-03__C2-06__C2-08.RM-702.v7.63.AR*  *303_rm-763_v14.76_ar* *303_rm-763_v14.76_ar*   *308_rm-838_V5.80_ar* *308_rm-838_V5.80_ar*  *203_rm-832_v20.50_ar* *203_rm-832_v20.50_ar*   *X2-02_rm-694_v11.79_ar* *X2-02_rm-694_v11.79_ar*  *603_rm-779_v113.010.1506_ar* *603_rm-779_v113.010.1506_ar*  *701_RM-774_v113.10.1506_AR* *701_RM-774_v113.10.1506_AR*   *rm-807__808_V113.010.1507_AR* *rm-807__808_V113.010.1507_AR*  *700_rm-670_v113.10.1506_ar* *700_rm-670_v113.10.1506_ar*  *Nokia*  * Non Arabic*  *302_rm-813_v14.78_EN* *302_rm-813_v14.78_EN* 
C2-05_RM-724_V8.79_EN.FR.TR
C2-05_RM-724_V8.79_EN.FR.TR  *202 rm-834_v20.50_EN* *202 rm-834_v20.50_EN*  *Samsung*
N7100xxalih_n7100ojvalia_iraq  mid
N7100xxalih_n7100ojvalia_iraq  mid 
N7100xxalih_n7100ojvalia_egy
N7100xxalih_n7100ojvalia_egy 
N7100xxalih_n7100ojvalia_ksa
N7100xxalih_n7100ojvalia_ksa 
N7100XXALIH_N7100OJVALIA_Morocco (MWD)
N7100XXALIH_N7100OJVALIA_Morocco (MWD)    *Boxes* *ATF_Box* *ATF_Box*   *Axe_BoX* *Axe_BoX*  *Cruise* *Cruise*  *CycloneBox* *CycloneBox*  *FenixKey* *FenixKey*  *FuriousGold* *FuriousGold*  *Infinity-BEST Too* *Infinity-BEST Too*  *Infinity-Box_Service* *Infinity-Box_Service*  *JAF Box* *JAF Box*  *MX-KEY* *MX-KEY*  *NS-Pro* *NS-Pro*  *Octopus_Box*  *Octopus_Box*  *Phoenix_Service_Software* *Phoenix_Service_Software*  *POLAR Team Products* *POLAR Team Products*  *Saras Boxes*  *Saras Boxes*  *SE-Tools* *SE-Tools*  *Universal_Box /ub* *Universal_Box /ub*  *USTPro2* *USTPro2*  *Z3X_Box*  *Z3X_Box*   *Chines_Boxe* *Super_Doctor_Box* *Super_Doctor_Box*   *SpiderMan_Box*  *SpiderMan_Box*   *MTK_Box*  *MTK_Box *   *GPGdragon_Box*  *GPGdragon_Box*    *Avator_Box* *Avator_Box*    *PC_Application & Programmes*  Nokia_Programme
 Nokia_Programme  *Samsung_Ring Tones_Programmes* *Samsung_Ring Tones_Programmes*  *SonyEricsson_Ring Tones_Programmes* *SonyEricsson_Ring Tones_Programmes*   وانتظرو المزيد من فريق عمل المنتدى المغربي للمحمول  تقبلو تحياتى   *4gsmmaroc Team Support*

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي ياسين
تحديثات رائعة

----------


## GSM-AYA

*متابعة ممتازة .................*

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم الايادى ++++++++
متابعة رائعة

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## خالد منصور

بارك الله فيك على المتابعه ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## شريف الهادى

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## امير الصمت

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا .

----------


## المنشاوى 2007

مشششششششششششششكوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر

----------


## ighdriss

بارك الله فيك

----------


## king of royal

بارك الله فيك اخي ياسين
تحديثات رائعة

----------

